# A Closer Look at World Pharma



## Mike Arnold (Feb 2, 2014)

*A Closer Look at World Pharma*









What does GMP (Good Manufacturing Practices) mean and why is it important to you?

​Good Manufacturing Practices are a set of production guidelines put in place by a nation's ruling drug regulation agency (FDA in the U.S., EMA in Europe, etc.), which are used to ensure that the product in question meets a pre-determined standard. More specifically, GMP's require the manufacturer to follow procedures which guarantee the identity, strength, qaulity, and purity of the product. This offers consumers peace of mind in knowing that the drug not only meets label claims, but that it is free of impurities or other unwanted additives.

GMP guidelines are not a set of rigid instructions on how to manufacture products. Rather, they are a set of general principles or guidelines that must be complied with during the manufacturing process. So long a company abides by these rules in a manner that garners approval from the ruling drug regulation agency, it is the responsibility of each company to determine for itself the most efficient means of incorporating these guidelines, while minimizing out of pocket expense. 

While most countries have adopted some type of formal system designed to regulate product quality in the pharmaceutical industry, not all have officially recognized GMP's as a fundamental component of the production process. Among those who have implemented them, these guidelines are not universal in nature, but can vary based on the legislation of each country. Regardless, the purpose of these guidelines remains the same; to protect the health of consumer. It is worth noting that pharmaceutical companies world-wide incorporate GMP's into their production process as part of their overall quality control program. 



What is FDA Approval?

​The *Food and Drug Administration* is an agency of the United States Department of Health and Human Services. Its job, as it applies to the pharmaceutical industry, is to protect and promote public health through the regulation and supervision of pharmaceutical drugs. Prior to any drug being released to market in the United States, it must undergo a rigorous, extensive, and costly approval process by the FDA. 

The FDA approval process exists solely to ensure that a drug is suitable for human use and is completely separate from Good Manufacturing Practices, which governs the production of drugs. Therefore, only after a drug has been FDA approved do GMP guidelines become relevant. However, it is important to note that FDA approval only applies to drugs sold within the United States. As mentioned above, each country or group of countries has its own regulatory agency (their own version of the FDA) which oversees the approval process for prescription drugs. 

Without a universal regulatory agency in place, it should come as no surprise that the approval or rejection of drugs can vary based on geographical location. For example, trenbolone is a non-approved drug in the U.S., while countries such as France and India have approved it for human use. Therefore, just because the FDA has rejected a certain drug for human use, it does not necessarily mean it is inappropriate or unsafe for use by humans. It is simply the opinion of that particular ruling body. These disagreements are common, resulting in vastly different pharmacopoeias around the globe. 

As a consumer of AAS, it is important to understand the difference between FDA approval and GMP approval. Many within the United States misinterpret FDA approval as a measure of product quality, when in reality there is no such correlation between the two. Rather, it is GMP approval which signifies that a drug has been produced under strict quality control guidelines, while drug regulation agencies (such as the FDA) simply determine whether or not a particular drug is permitted for human use in that nation. 




World Pharma: A Licensed Pharmacy

World Pharma is a licensed distributer of anabolic steroids and other pharmaceutical-grade medications. All of their products are GMP approved, having been subjected to the strictest quality control measures in their country of origin. These medications are routinely prescribed by doctors and offered at pharmacies all over the world. 

​By comparison, most companies involved in the steroid business are known as Underground Labs, or UGLs, for short. These products are produced in a completely unregulated environment devoid of any officially recognized quality control measures. It is not uncommon for these products to be produced in basements, garages, and even bathrooms. They are frequently plagued with a variety of quality control issues ranging from sterility concerns, purity & potency issues, and improper labeling. 

At World Pharma, this is something you will never have to contend with. Welcome.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 2, 2014)

*Big thanks for nice honest review and explain for guys who dont know what mean GMP,FDA,etc...Thanks*


----------



## malk (Feb 2, 2014)

If asiai pharma are so good why arnt the popular in uk and eu?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 2, 2014)

malk said:


> If asiai pharma are so good why arnt the popular in uk and eu?



*man its it popular!
Soon AP will be registered in EU!!! and you will be able to buy in pharmacy,but you will need prescriptions from doctor! *


----------



## sneedham (Feb 2, 2014)

Nice article, Mike, I am using WP GMP gear and I am also on script test. So I know how my body reacts to script and I have to say It reacts the exact same way with WP GMP gear. Now I have not tested but I will be a returning customer just because I want to be as safe as I can. I also want to thank WP for the great service....


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 2, 2014)

sneedham said:


> Nice article, Mike, I am using WP GMP gear and I am also on script test. So I know how my body reacts to script and I have to say It reacts the exact same way with WP GMP gear. Now I have not tested but I will be a returning customer just because I want to be as safe as I can. I also want to thank WP for the great service....



*big thanks for honest reviews!
its good guys start to think what they inject into body,we all have 1 body! fuck to spend few more $ since we all in life spend so much money for stupid things,so we all need to think what to inject into body!
but end of day everybody can do what he want..
i inject only GMP made gear..no matter what world FDA approved it..its all good since its GMP made and any world FDA approved!*


----------



## Animal187 (Feb 2, 2014)

Where is world pharma? Are they domestic to the US?


----------



## sneedham (Feb 2, 2014)

They are international but good....click on his banner.. Then PM world pharma, you will not regret....


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 2, 2014)

Animal187 said:


> Where is world pharma? Are they domestic to the US?



I am international! world-pharma   all world


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Feb 2, 2014)

I I have to attest. 

Years back I was skeptical about the "gmp"  and pharmacy standard grade of AP products. 

As time had gone on, I've tried many different brands, from Watson, to Genshi, to Bayer and alike, as well as very good UGL gear. 

Then I tried AP gear, the difference is insane. With the tren I can use a lower dose then I'm used to using and achieve amazing results. 

The Test E and Cyp I have used always seems to give me more pow in my levels as compared to others. 

So far I have yet to be dissatisfied with a single AP product. I'm 100% convinced Asia Pharma oils are the best in the business. 

My only gripe is I wish the viscosity of the oil was a tad bit thinner. Just my preference, not that it's super thick, I just like a thinner oil. 

Currently using AP Sust as I've never used good Sust, or thought I had used good Sust. And the difference so far is night and day. I can't believe I've missed out on how wonderful GOOD Sust is. 

Yes it's more expensive, yes you can buy gear cheaper elsewhere. 

But I can say with confidence , and without bias. If you design a cycle with AP products, run it, log it. Then run the same cycle with anyone who may be "cheaper" you will then see the absolute difference. 

Asia Pharma is definitely what you want to use. 

And in all seriousness, if your INJECTING yourself with something don't you want to make Damn sure it's clean, and be certain what your injecting is exactly what your wanting? 

Great article Mike. Do you mind if I share this on Elite with credits to you? 

Powered by EliteBodyTuneup.com using tapatalk.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 2, 2014)

All the stuff members bashing me about wp now there the best? Last product I use was his winny my arm blew up and truned red. I had to take a needle and poke the white puss out. I made a post on it but never mention his name. Besides that and price there gtg ! Told wp no response. Never returned since.


----------



## Ryano (Feb 2, 2014)

gh consigliere said:


> all the stuff members bashing me about wp now there the best? Last product i use was his winny my arm blew up and truned red. I had to take a needle and poke the white puss out. I made a post on it but never mention his name. Besides that and price there gtg ! Told wp no response. Never returned since.



damn


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 2, 2014)

GH Consigliere said:


> All the stuff members bashing me about wp now there the best? Last product I use was his winny my arm blew up and truned red. I had to take a needle and poke the white puss out. I made a post on it but never mention his name. Besides that and price there gtg ! Told wp no response. Never returned since.



yeah right CHINO


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 2, 2014)

I know am right not lieing. I can show post about when I rep you and and can look for about my infection? If I can't is it yea right?


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 2, 2014)

I wasn't trying to help you when ek was bashing you or that's a lie. Let me guess a wasn't ever a rep too


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 2, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> yeah right CHINO



It's the truth not saying all your product is Shit just ur winny fuck me up and I told you. your halo crazy good tren great. Just saying I went from u to uncle all zteam gave me Shit now there saying ur gtg  u are but not that winny


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 2, 2014)

*cool,but you not tell use you use same pins few times ..dont know why you post here..say hello to Uncle Z i liked you too guys. somebody is jelause again?*


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 2, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *cool,but you not tell use you use same pins few times ..dont know why you post here..say hello to Uncle Z i liked you too guys. somebody is jelause again?*




I used fresh pins and there nothing to be jealous about?  Just putting my input. Why I can't post here? I will tell z hello not bashing just saying ur good people just will be a on going thing.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 2, 2014)

My thoughts but I had ugl as good or better in a cheaper price but that's not my part. Your gear is good but not the winny fuck my arm up.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 2, 2014)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/t...lp-vets-only-please?highlight=infection+chino

This it never said ur name here you go and you said it's the b12 it was in 2011 and it wasn't never replaced to late now


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 2, 2014)

I have used a ton of WP oils and water based and its all been good. The winny was very smooth and I never had an issue. 

I have seen guys pin pharm meds and have problems but to automatically blame the gear is premature. Even the slightest sterility problem on the surface of your skin may cause problems.


----------



## SheriV (Feb 2, 2014)

this...this is why when someone tells me they have an infection no matter what they were injecting i go through their injection technique and sterilizations measures first

my two yr old got a skin mrsa infection from a very minor scrape in the gym daycare.... the daycare is bleached twice a day...all it takes is one microbe and you've got issues


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 2, 2014)

Hmm When did World pharma get US fda approval?


----------



## afg24 (Feb 2, 2014)

Nice article! WP is a stand up guy always takes care of customers.  He shipz world-wide with 0 problems and if something comes up he will take care of you.

As far as the gear goes I cant say ill be starting my cycle next month so stay tuned.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 2, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Hmm When did World pharma get US fda approval?



I just did a search on US FDA for asia pharma and did not see it?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 2, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I just did a search on US FDA for asia pharma and did not see it?




Nvm just reread that so apparently FDA means nothing and GMP means everything?  so who regulates AP's GMP status?  Clearly not the US.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 2, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> I have used a ton of WP oils and water based and its all been good. The winny was very smooth and I never had an issue.
> 
> I have seen guys pin pharm meds and have problems but to automatically blame the gear is premature. Even the slightest sterility problem on the surface of your skin may cause problems.




Maybe right Heavyiron but the waterbase didn't sit well with me. All the other products specially His halo gtg ......besides the price he good


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 2, 2014)

SheriV said:


> this...this is why when someone tells me they have an infection no matter what they were injecting i go through their injection technique and sterilizations measures first
> 
> my two yr old got a skin mrsa infection from a very minor scrape in the gym daycare.... the daycare is bleached twice a day...all it takes is one microbe and you've got issues



Trust not a issue but who knows tho


----------



## Arnold (Feb 2, 2014)

Asia Pharma gear is G2G!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks for all who like my prods!

dear guy...FDA is not only in USA,you got also Europe FDA and Asia,etc..


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 2, 2014)

Lol figs


----------



## murf23 (Feb 2, 2014)

All water based gear is prone to bacteria ...Thats just the way it is .... WP gear at least the few things I have used was top quality and as far as the price goes he has ALWAYS helped me thru pm's with the price . I would be confident ordering everything on WP's list .


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 2, 2014)

malk said:


> If asiai pharma are so good why arnt the popular in uk and eu?



Is this seriously the argument you're putting foreward?  Basing AP's qaulity on your perception of its popularity?  The quality of Asia Pharma products aren't in question, but what is in question is the knowledge of the typical consumer, which is perfectly illustrated in your post and why I wrote this short informational article.  

Besides, WP sells many more brands than just AP.  They carry a wide variety of pharmaceutical products from all over the world.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 2, 2014)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> I I have to attest.
> 
> Years back I was skeptical about the "gmp" and pharmacy standard grade of AP products.
> 
> ...




Thanks.  Sure, go ahead.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 2, 2014)

GH Consigliere said:


> All the stuff members bashing me about wp now there the best? Last product I use was his winny my arm blew up and truned red. I had to take a needle and poke the white puss out. I made a post on it but never mention his name. Besides that and price there gtg ! Told wp no response. Never returned since.




I have gone through half dozen vials of AP's winstrol...with zero problems....best winstrol I have ever used...and since I have known WP, I have never heard of anyone say anything like this.  Even if you are telling the truth, there is more than one way to get an infection.  Few guys follow sterile injection practices--they don't clean the vial tops, don't use alcohol swabs on the injection site, etc.  ANY of these things and more can cause an infection, which is why all medical professionals ALWAYS go through a specific process before administering an injection.  Maybe one guy out of 100 does this stuff (probably less)...and I doubt you are one of them.

What I find highly ironic is that you are now bashing a company which is well known to be at the top of the heap, yet you are currently repping for a company which, after testing multiple raws for multiple products and recieving poor results, sold them to hs customers anyway!!!!   Or, what about the half-dozen pharm-grade fakes he quickly pulled from his site when everyone finally realized they were being scammed?  What about D-bol being sold as T-bol?  What about refusing to reimburse multiple unrelated customer's who recieved severely under-dosed pharm-grade products...which as it turns out, were not pharm-grade at all, but 100% fake?   Or, what your company's refusal to pay nearly all of his reps for between 3-6 months, nearly all of whom quit after realizing he was knowingly selling many bogus and fake products.  NONE of these people were ever paid for all those months of work...and even worse is that it was these people who BUILT his business! He was dead in the water when he made his comeback under a new name (because no one would buy from him using the old name anymore), so after assembling some of the BEST and most respected mods & admins on the boards to work for him, he FUCKED them all over!!!   He wouldn't have made a penny without all of us...he was starting back out as a no-name company...and we built his business from the ground up...from nothing.  To treat your employees like that after all they did for you...WTF is that?  Even after all of this, none of us went on the boards bashing him...a couple things were said, but it was mostly contained, simply because we didn't want to play that way---we could've brought that fuckiing business down to ashes...and guess what, you're one of the few guys who continued working there even after you knew everything that was going on.  Anyone with any credibility left...because they could not support a business that was running that way.  Apparently, you don't have a problem supporting business like that, but you will bash a company which runs motherfucking miles around your company in every concievable way.

OIhh, by the way, I still have a bunch ofgear sitting around which was stored up from working there...and most of it has been sitting there for quite some time.  A couple weeks ago I went to see what I still had left the other day...and I noticed that 4 vials of tren had white, cum looking shit floating at the bottom of the vial.  This is not the first time I have seen this in his tren products...and i have hearc other people say the same exact thing.  Needless to say, they all went in the trashcan.

So, how can you rip on a compoany which everyone acknowledges to be top of the line, yet suppport a company with 1/100thy the reliability?  It realy irks me when I see this kind of shit....other reps attacking other UGL's, especially when their company has a mile long history of quality control issues.  I have used a ton of AP and WP stuff in general...and I have never had a single issue...and all of it has been awesome.  There are also other respected people in this very thread...people with years or maybe even decades of experience, saying the same thing, but all you have to say is something negative. Normally, I wouldn't even have cared (after all, complaints about WP's quality are basically non-existent on every board), but to do so when you work for a company which has previously demonstrated significant qaulity control issues---that blows my mind.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 2, 2014)

Yea but wasn't you just working with Psl? Yes I had bad experience but you notice I only bashed One of his product and it's winny??? Now your putting euro one front line but you made article how good we are? And plus made good reviews ?  I even pm wp and told him yea it was Just that one product! And repeated on here and said there gtg? Now am doing a log with z but don't get it twisted if it fails I put it on blast!!!! And with any sponsors here.  I feel ALL Members here should know the truth!! Look how many time when I was with wp got bashed about his gear so many fools talk there Shit just Google chino wp and I defended him even before this article And your future articles. I respect you 150% I bashed one and I let tge truth be known and bet your ass if z is wrong I will put it on blasted I help members here and others recover there product and if you have shity product like cum return it. It could happen to any company. Look at the list of companies that happened too. Complaine get your product the was owed to you. That said I respect you and you don't need to respect me.  But wp is gtg I had a bad experience with his winny and I never got Shit back so have a good day mike will be reading your articles


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 2, 2014)

Mike cum really.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 2, 2014)

GH Consigliere said:


> It's the truth not saying all your product is Shit just ur winny fuck me up and I told you. your halo crazy good tren great. Just saying I went from u to uncle all zteam gave me Shit now there saying ur gtg u are but not that winny



Do you know how EASY it is to get an infection with water based steroid like Winstrol?  As soon as you crack the vial and pierce the top, if even the smallest bit of bacteria gets in that vial because of less than perfect sterilization habits, bacteria will flourish and could easily cause an ingection.  Even re-using the same drawing pin with water-based steroids is s bad idea.  Water-based drugs cannot be treated like oil-based products necause bacteria grows very eaisly in a water-based environment, but not so easily in oil.  This is why so many more people get infections with water-based products compared to oils, even when using U.S. script winny. 

If you treated your winny the same way most people treat their oils, you could easily get an infection.  I requently re-use my drawing pin for oil-based gear...sometimes 30-40 times.  I just make sure the pin never touches anything other than the rubber stopper and the back of the syringe I am back-loading.  I also never clean the rubber stopper with oil-based gear...and I never use alcohol to sterilize the injection site prior to inhjecting, BUT...when I use water-based gear, I do ALL those things because I don't want to get an infection.

Did you know that with water-based gear, bacteria begins to proliferate as soon as you draw from the vial, even when doing everything proplery?  The same thing happens in oil, but because bacteria grows so slow oil, it never reaches high enough levels to cause an infection...usually.  With water-based gear, once you draw from it, you can get in infection simply because you let your gear sit around too long before using it! That's why people say not to use water-based gear that has been opened for a couple months....because if it sits for too long, bactria will eventually reach high enough levels to cause an infection, even if you do everything right.    

If what WP says is accurate and you were re-using pins to inject with...that is just asking for an infection with water-based gear.  That is about the worst thing you could do.  I would EXPECT an infection with water-based gear when re-using pins.  I find it very unprofressional of you to bash a company over a singular experience like this, especially with a water-based product.  We will never know if you re-used pins, what safety measures you took, etc, but it is more likely than not that you made mistakes in more than one area...and possibly on major ones...simply because most people do when using water-based gear.  Most people treat it just like oil-based gear, but you can't...not if you want to muniize your chances of an infection.

Let me tell you a quick personal experience with me and AP winny.  I never posted this before because it just wasn't necessary, but I will say it now because it fits perfectly.  After I had used a coupole vials of Ap winny with great results, I got a minor infection on the 3rd or 4th vial I used.  I got this infection the 1st time I drew from the vial.  I used no safety measures...I did not sterilize the rubber stopper or the injection site, but I was still thinking it might be a dirty vial.  I was very hesitant to try another injection after what happend the 1st time, but a couple weeks later I decideds to try.  This time I used every safety measure in the book.  I ended up using the entire vial with no problems whatsoever.  You know what that means?  It means there never was any bacteria in the vial.  Otherwise, it would have worked its way throughout the entire solution, not remain limited only to the qauntity of oil in my 1st pin.  From that point forward I never went back to my old habits.  Now I do everything I am suppoosed to when using water-based gear.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 2, 2014)

Watch my ass get banned because I feel members should know the truth regless who I rep I will put it out there.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 2, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> I have used a ton of WP oils and water based and its all been good. The winny was very smooth and I never had an issue.
> 
> I have seen guys pin pharm meds and have problems but to automatically blame the gear is premature. Even the slightest sterility problem on the surface of your skin may cause problems.



^^^^^

Exactly.


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 2, 2014)

Fuck, someone take chinos keyboard away.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 2, 2014)

I understand mike  maybe it was the product maybe it was me. But I always take clean steps. Maybe I failed to do something wrong maybe. But it's my experience and I told it not a mod am not gettin free product am only speaking what I want thro all his product repeatly alwsome halo best I ever had and comeing from a rep from a another company.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 2, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> I have used a ton of WP oils and water based and its all been good. The winny was very smooth and I never had an issue.
> 
> I have seen guys pin pharm meds and have problems but to automatically blame the gear is premature. Even the slightest sterility problem on the surface of your skin may cause problems.




Not going to rule that out


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 2, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Hmm When did World pharma get US fda approval?




They're not and never have been. It is impossible because they don't sell U.S made drugs...no one does other than U.S. pharmacies. If you read the article, I clearly explain what all this means. You would do well to read it. 

The FDA is only relevant in the U.S. Every other nation/group of nations has their own drug regulation agency (FDA in the U.S., EMA in Europe, etc) which approves or rejects drugs for human use. Now, most nations use GMP's, as well, but they are completely different from the agency which approves or rejects drugs for human use. GMP's are responsible for ensuring product quality. Basically, GMP's are quality control measures. So, each nation has its own version of the FDA, which approves or rejects drugs for human use...and also its own GMP's which are implemented during the production process after the drugs have been apporoved for use.

For example, many pharm-grade steroids are made in India, but they were would never be FDA approved because they aren't made in the U.S. They will be approved by their own drug regulation agency...and then after they are approved, they are subjected to GMP's during the production process, to gaurantee purity & potency.

So, it is not FDA approval that matters...because FDA approvela has nothing to do witha drug's quality. The FDA only says which drugs can be used in the U.S...and then the GMP's are resposible for making sure the drugs are pure & potent. In addition, there aremany steroids that BB'rs use all the time, which have been rejected by the FDA, but approved for use in other countries. For example, the U.S. has rejected trenbolone for human use, but it has been apporoved for human use in France for decades (and other countries). Does this mean no BB'rs should use tren because it is not FDA approved? Of course not, so therefore, FDA approval doesn't really mean shit. The important thing is that the drugs you use, wherever they come from, have been manufactured under GMP guidelines because it is this which ensures product quality.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 2, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Nvm just reread that so apparently FDA means nothing and GMP means everything? so who regulates AP's GMP status? Clearly not the US.



Please, read the article...all these questions are directly answered there.  But, I will appease you here.  As far as product qaulity goes, yes, GMP means everything.  Drug regulation agencies, such as the FDA, are not responsible for ensuring product qaulity.  That's what GMP's are for.  The U.S and most other nations all employ GMP guidelines as a means of ensuirng product qaulity during production.  GMP's govern drug production...to make sure they are made properly.  Drug regulation agencies, such as the FDA, EMA, etc...determine whether or not a drug is approved for human use in their nation.  Understand?


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 2, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Thanks for all who like my prods!
> 
> dear guy...FDA is not only in USA,you got also Europe FDA and Asia,etc..




I think the way you word thing sometimes--it throws people off. I know what you mean, but when you say FDA, the posters think "U.S. FDA", as in the U.S drug regulation agency. As you know, each nation has its own version of the FDA, but it is not caled the FDA in other nations. For example, it is called the EMA in Europe. So, if you say your stuff is FDA approved, they think you are saying it is actually approved by the US FDA, when in reality, the only drugs approved by the U.S. FDA are U.S. drugs. 

Mow, there might be a drug that the U.S FDA approved for human use...and 50 other countries might have approved the same drug through their own drug regulation agency, but the approvals in those other countries have nothing to do with the FDA. 

So, the FDA doesn't really matter...or I should say it only matter with U.S drugs. What maters is that the drugs we buy are both approved by the nations' drug regularion agency...and were subjected to GMP guidelines during the production process. I know what you are trying to say when you say FDA approved, but I think a lot of guys misunderstand you and because of that, they think you are lying to them.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 2, 2014)

Mike we both know the product is good z haved his problems let's not go no father with everyone ideas. Because this will just will be a never ending fight try wp or uncle gear and let people judge it. I respect you wp I had a bad excprice once. but that's me. The next man feelings is another.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 2, 2014)

GH Consigliere said:


> Yea but wasn't you just working with Psl? Yes I had bad experience but you notice I only bashed One of his product and it's winny??? Now your putting euro one front line but you made article how good we are? And plus made good reviews ? I even pm wp and told him yea it was Just that one product! And repeated on here and said there gtg? Now am doing a log with z but don't get it twisted if it fails I put it on blast!!!! And with any sponsors here. I feel ALL Members here should know the truth!! Look how many time when I was with wp got bashed about his gear so many fools talk there Shit just Google chino wp and I defended him even before this article And your future articles. I respect you 150% I bashed one and I let tge truth be known and bet your ass if z is wrong I will put it on blasted I help members here and others recover there product and if you have shity product like cum return it. It could happen to any company. Look at the list of companies that happened too. Complaine get your product the was owed to you. That said I respect you and you don't need to respect me. But wp is gtg I had a bad experience with his winny and I never got Shit back so have a good day mike will be reading your articles



Sorry if I came of harsh...it just rubbed me the wrong way when I saw you promoting PSL, but knocking WP. Don't you know everything that happend with PSL? Yes, I worked for PSL...and things were good...for a while, but when things went bad...they went bad. Product wents from good to poor, comunication went from good to nearly non-existent...reps weren't being paid for 3-5 months at a time...and most were still never paid. The bad part is that all of this was known about by PSL. No UGL is going to be perfect...we all get that, but when a company's ethical standards begin to take a nosedive, that's where I draw the line. 

Anyway, you're alright by me. Maybe you were one of the very few who were in the dark about what was going on with PSL. If so, I can't fault you for something you didn't know.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 2, 2014)

Understand mike things happen. I respect you.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 2, 2014)

GH Consigliere said:


> Mike we both know the product is good z haved his problems let's not go no father with everyone ideas. Because this will just will be a never ending fight try wp or uncle gear and let people judge it. I respect you wp I had a bad excprice once. but that's me. The next man feelings is another.



Buddy, I can't say what is going on with PSL now...maybe things have turned around...I don't know, but you appearantly don't know the whole story. When I left, many products were NOT good...or fake. That is a fact. Like I said, my intention wasn't to knock on PSL, so we should just stop now. Z was my friend...and I think it is sad that things worked out this way, but it sure as hell wasn't my fault.  This entire subject is probably one best left alone.  I have moved on.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 2, 2014)

Cool


----------



## independent (Feb 2, 2014)

Chino, did you get an infection on your first inject?


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 2, 2014)

Don't remember.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 2, 2014)

It happen  I think 2011


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 2, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> Please, read the article...all these questions are directly answered there.  But, I will appease you here.  As far as product qaulity goes, yes, GMP means everything.  Drug regulation agencies, such as the FDA, are not responsible for ensuring product qaulity.  That's what GMP's are for.  The U.S and most other nations all employ GMP guidelines as a means of ensuirng product qaulity during production.  GMP's govern drug production...to make sure they are made properly.  Drug regulation agencies, such as the FDA, EMA, etc...determine whether or not a drug is approved for human use in their nation.  Understand?



Yes you're right I did not read the whole article at first and that is my fault.  Clearly commenting on something you haven't fully read is stupid.. I seriously am sorry.

But you still haven't indicated whom the agency is that is enforcing GMP standard apon asia pharma... again its not the US.

I am really asking?


----------



## sneedham (Feb 2, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Yes you're right I did not read the whole article at first and that is my fault.  Clearly commenting on something you haven't fully read is stupid.. I seriously am sorry.
> 
> But you still haven't indicated whom the agency is that is enforcing GMP standard apon asia pharma... again its not the US.
> 
> I am really asking?



[h=1]Asia-Pacific[/h]FDA?s activities in the Asia and Pacific region include engaging with foreign regulatory counterparts on all products over which FDA has regulatory responsibility. This includes managing the sharing of non-public information and addressing regulatory compliance issues, some of which have a global impact. FDA?s activities and sharing of technical expertise with its foreign regulatory counterparts enhances a country?s ability to produce safe and effective foods and medical products and provide exports that meet the FDA standard. Information sharing and capacity building activities help the foreign country to enhance its regulatory infrastructure, safeguard the health of its citizens and contribute to global health. Coordination of technical assistance that results from specific arrangements with countries in Asia and the Pacific are also a part of FDA?s activities and they include regional economic communities such as the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) and bilateral activities with Canada, Japan, Australia, New Zealand and Singapore, international conferences, and important training regarding clinical trials, pharmacovigilance, seafood safety, medical device reviews, drug approvals, and risk communications. FDA?s strengthening of regulatory systems in these regions allows it to fulfill its mandate of consumer protection for Americans.


----------



## independent (Feb 2, 2014)

GH Consigliere said:


> Don't remember.



I was curious if it was from injecting in the same spot where you were injecting oil based gear.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 2, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> I think the way you word thing sometimes--it throws people off.  I know what you mean, but when you say FDA, the posters think "U.S. FDA", as in the U.S drug regulation agency.  As you know, each nation has its own version of the FDA, but it is not caled the FDA in other nations.  For example, it is called the EMA in Europe.  So, if you say your stuff is FDA approved, they think you are saying it is actually approved by the US FDA, when in reality, the only drugs approved by the U.S. FDA are U.S. drugs.
> 
> now, there might be a drug that the U.S FDA approved for human use...and 50 other counyris might have approved the same drug through their own drug regulation agency, but the approvals in those other counyries have nothing to do with the FDA.  Out country's drug regularion agencies simply agree with the U.S drug regularion agency.
> 
> So, the FDA doesn't really matter...or I should say it only matter  with U.S drugs.  What maters is that the drugs we buy are both approved by the nations' drug regularion agency...and were subjected to GMP guidelines during the production process.  I know what you are trying to say when you say FDA approved, but I think a lot of guys misunderstand you and because of that, they think you are lying to them.





sneedham said:


> *Asia-Pacific*
> 
> FDA?s activities in the Asia and Pacific region include engaging with foreign regulatory counterparts on all products over which FDA has regulatory responsibility. This includes managing the sharing of non-public information and addressing regulatory compliance issues, some of which have a global impact. FDA?s activities and sharing of technical expertise with its foreign regulatory counterparts enhances a country?s ability to produce safe and effective foods and medical products and provide exports that meet the FDA standard. Information sharing and capacity building activities help the foreign country to enhance its regulatory infrastructure, safeguard the health of its citizens and contribute to global health. Coordination of technical assistance that results from specific arrangements with countries in Asia and the Pacific are also a part of FDA?s activities and they include regional economic communities such as the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) and bilateral activities with Canada, Japan, Australia, New Zealand and Singapore, international conferences, and important training regarding clinical trials, pharmacovigilance, seafood safety, medical device reviews, drug approvals, and risk communications. FDA?s strengthening of regulatory systems in these regions allows it to fulfill its mandate of consumer protection for Americans.



I'm sorry I must be missing it whom is the governing body that regulates asia pharmas GMP standards?

From what I'm reading it sounds like anybody that follows the guide lines is GMP right? 

I really am lost.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 2, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> I was curious if it was from injecting in the same spot where you were injecting oil based gear.



Clean spot


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 2, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> I think the way you word thing sometimes--it throws people off. I know what you mean, but when you say FDA, the posters think "U.S. FDA", as in the U.S drug regulation agency. As you know, each nation has its own version of the FDA, but it is not caled the FDA in other nations. For example, it is called the EMA in Europe. So, if you say your stuff is FDA approved, they think you are saying it is actually approved by the US FDA, when in reality, the only drugs approved by the U.S. FDA are U.S. drugs.
> 
> Mow, there might be a drug that the U.S FDA approved for human use...and 50 other countries might have approved the same drug through their own drug regulation agency, but the approvals in those other countries have nothing to do with the FDA.
> 
> So, the FDA doesn't really matter...or I should say it only matter with U.S drugs. What maters is that the drugs we buy are both approved by the nations' drug regularion agency...and were subjected to GMP guidelines during the production process. I know what you are trying to say when you say FDA approved, but I think a lot of guys misunderstand you and because of that, they think you are lying to them.



*Yeah right..you are right..
thanks for explain so guys can know..
*


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 2, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Yes you're right I did not read the whole article at first and that is my fault. Clearly commenting on something you haven't fully read is stupid.. I seriously am sorry.
> 
> But you still haven't indicated whom the agency is that is enforcing GMP standard apon asia pharma... again its not the US.
> 
> I am really asking?



Each country has its own drug regulation agency, which is their own version of the FDA.  Like I said, it is called the EMA is Europe...and something else in other countries.  The drug regulation agencies make sure GMP's are enforced.  They are not there at each company watching over their shoulder, but they do inspections just like the FDA does inspections.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 2, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I'm sorry I must be missing it whom is the governing body that regulates asia pharmas GMP standards?
> 
> From what I'm reading it sounds like anybody that follows the guide lines is GMP right?
> 
> I really am lost.



GMP's are just a set of guidelines to ensure product qulaity.  Drug regulation agencies (such as the FDA and EMA) make sure GMP's are enforced.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Feb 3, 2014)

I have to agree with Mike. As one of the people who was on the for front of building the "sponsor"  in question, and getting him to where he once was, only to never get paid or replied to. Then start getting bad mass spec reports, fake human grade replicas and so on. 

With wp you know what your getting, and you know that the quality your taking is of the highest quality. Period. 



Powered by EliteBodyTuneup.com using tapatalk.


----------



## Grozny (Feb 3, 2014)

a licensed pharmacy  for sure


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 3, 2014)

Where all da water based test at!!!!!!

disclaimer: Joke


----------



## CooperT (Feb 3, 2014)

^^^^^This^^^^^, bravo Farva, why do people not speak up?  Most of them don't because it will cost them money or freebies. Period!! 
Reps, well sure, they are the teams cheerleaders,  mods on the other hand need to have the ever watchful eye on who is selling what and report what they hear or know.


----------



## l69lou (Feb 3, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> What I don't understand is how do you allow PSL/Uncle Z to still be a sponsor on these boards when you knew this kind of crap was going down?...


 It's a rare day when I agree about much with OF but this is one of them ! All I recall hearing was after the one guy in NZ posted bad labs on his testoviron it was posted that another batch was obtained and all mass speced good on that and the bad one was a " bad batch ". Seemed fishy at the time but who knew all this was going down . There seems to be very little accountability with sponsors .


----------



## AMA Rider (Feb 3, 2014)

Just my two cents worth, but WP is seriously GTG. AP is my choice as it just simply agrees with me ... A huge bonus is they have been around for a bit, and I would be surprised if he disappeared ? Rider.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Feb 3, 2014)

yea i all so have z tren that have white cumm looking stuff floating in it and some has turned to crystals . unlike mike i dont have the money to trash this. can any body tell me what that milky floating stuff is if you shake the vial it goes away but will come back i all so have some crimson test 2 vials that are this way all so. all of these z and crimson were clear when i got them but they have been stored perfect and the tops are still on so how does this happen? and what is that floating in them?


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Feb 3, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> What I don't understand is how do you allow PSL/Uncle Z to still be a sponsor on these boards when you knew this kind of crap was going down?...


yea this now i am stuck with gear with shit floating in it and no money to buy more because i bought a lot from this trusted site because rep like yall were all saying gtg wtf.   i would have never bought these if some one would have said something.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 3, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> yea i all so have z tren that have white cumm looking stuff floating in it and some has turned to crystals . unlike mike i dont have the money to trash this. can any body tell me what that milky floating stuff is if you shake the vial it goes away but will come back i all so have some crimson test 2 vials that are this way all so. all of these z and crimson were clear when i got them but they have been stored perfect and the tops are still on so how does this happen? and what is that floating in them?




Your gear is crashed... heat it up and it will re-assimilate.


----------



## futureMrO (Feb 3, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> They're not and never have been. It is impossible because they don't sell U.S made drugs...no one does other than U.S. pharmacies. If you read the article, I clearly explain what all this means. You would do well to read it.
> 
> The FDA is only relevant in the U.S. Every other nation/group of nations has their own drug regulation agency (FDA in the U.S., EMA in Europe, etc) which approves or rejects drugs for human use. Now, most nations use GMP's, as well, but they are completely different from the agency which approves or rejects drugs for human use. GMP's are responsible for ensuring product quality. Basically, GMP's are quality control measures. So, each nation has its own version of the FDA, which approves or rejects drugs for human use...and also its own GMP's which are implemented during the production process after the drugs have been apporoved for use.
> 
> ...


so how do you think drug regulation agencies of asia, india and etc. stack up compared to the fda and being that they are gmp do they get inspected? if yes then by who?


----------



## SheriV (Feb 3, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Your gear is crashed... heat it up and it will re-assimilate.




this, crashed gear


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for all guys who trust in my shop and products i sale in my shop..i always always sale only GMP prods! never any UGL!


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 3, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> so how do you think drug regulation agencies of asia, india and etc. stack up compared to the fda and being that they are gmp do they get inspected? if yes then by who?


as long as a sufficient level of lead is in their product it will pass export standards


----------



## Grozny (Feb 3, 2014)

I m sure at 100% that AP and BD are GMP made via pharma factory BUT come on WP isnt licensed pharmacy wtf is this, then he can sell legally all over the US his medicines and then guys u dont need to worry about customs letter cuz WP have a license to sell aas legally.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 3, 2014)

Grozny said:


> I m sure at 100% that AP and BD are GMP made via pharma factory BUT come on WP isnt licensed pharmacy wtf is this, then he can sell legally all over the US his medicines and then guys u dont need to worry about customs letter cuz WP have a license to sell aas legally.




I'm clearly not a WP backer but I would assume just cause you have a license in your own country does not mean that that licence is universal to all countries.  For instance he does not have US FDA approval.... But I believe they said he is working on approval in europe.  not sure how this license is affected by selling to non scripted patients but that is another question.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 3, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> yea i all so have z tren that have white cumm looking stuff floating in it and some has turned to crystals . unlike mike i dont have the money to trash this. can any body tell me what that milky floating stuff is if you shake the vial it goes away but will come back i all so have some crimson test 2 vials that are this way all so. all of these z and crimson were clear when i got them but they have been stored perfect and the tops are still on so how does this happen? and what is that floating in them?



Please pm me to replace this bottle.


----------



## futureMrO (Feb 3, 2014)

i want to live in a country where tren is manufactured and prescribed as a "pharmaceutical" drug


----------



## TapDaddy (Feb 3, 2014)

It seems like protecting sponsors is more important than anything else. This board is losing so much credibility. And every other thread is a "World Pharma Is Great" thread. And don't anyone dare tell the truth about bad experiences or you will be flamed and/or banned. And Mike Arnold, I really enjoy reading your articles and you are good at what you do. But, jumping from source to source aint a good look. You vouching for a product used to mean something. Now it seems you are just in it for the freebies or whatever comp you receive.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 3, 2014)

Where does WP operate from ? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murf23 (Feb 3, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> What I don't understand is how do you allow PSL/Uncle Z to still be a sponsor on these boards when you knew this kind of crap was going down?...



What he said 100 fuckin percent !!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 3, 2014)

CooperT said:


> ^^^^^This^^^^^, bravo Farva, why do people not speak up? Most of them don't because it will cost them money or freebies. Period!!
> Reps, well sure, they are the teams cheerleaders, mods on the other hand need to have the ever watchful eye on who is selling what and report what they hear or know.



It was made known, believe me.  Obviously, our reluctance to blast him all over the boards didn't have anything to do with money or freebies, as we weren't even being paid for the work we did do...months of work.  Most of his reps were mods...and we all said something.  It was even mentioned publically a few times on a couple boards, but we don't have control over which sponsors stay and which don't.  All we can do is report...and we did.  Everyone knows that basically every rep left and why.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 3, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> What I don't understand is how do you allow PSL/Uncle Z to still be a sponsor on these boards when you knew this kind of crap was going down?...



We didn't allow anything....we don't have the power to make those decsions.


----------



## murf23 (Feb 3, 2014)

CooperT said:


> ^^^^^This^^^^^, bravo Farva, why do people not speak up?  Most of them don't because it will cost them money or freebies. Period!!
> Reps, well sure, they are the teams cheerleaders,  mods on the other hand need to have the ever watchful eye on who is selling what and report what they hear or know.



The crediabilty of this board has suffered at times due to people keepin their mouths shut


----------



## murf23 (Feb 3, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> It was made known, believe me.  Obviously, our reluctance to blast him all over the boards didn't have anything to do with money or freebies, as we weren't even being paid for the work we did do...months of work.  Most of his reps were mods...and we all said something.  It was even mentioned publically a few times on a couple boards, but we don't have control over which sponsors stay and which don't.  All we can do is report...and we did.  Everyone knows that basically every rep left and why.




Do you not see this being a problem ?  Reps being mods ?


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 3, 2014)

l69lou said:


> It's a rare day when I agree about much with OF but this is one of them ! All I recall hearing was after the one guy in NZ posted bad labs on his testoviron it was posted that another batch was obtained and all mass speced good on that and the bad one was a " bad batch ". Seemed fishy at the time but who knew all this was going down . There seems to be very little accountability with sponsors .



This was right before we all figured out what was going on.  A new batch was tested (testovirons) and the new one was good, but we soon found out they were fakes.  Shortly after that, everything went south.  I got one of those bad batched of FAKE testovs for my rep pay...there was barely any testosterone in them.  Guys were testing at 500 ng/dl and less using 500-700 mg/week.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 3, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> yea i all so have z tren that have white cumm looking stuff floating in it and some has turned to crystals . unlike mike i dont have the money to trash this. can any body tell me what that milky floating stuff is if you shake the vial it goes away but will come back i all so have some crimson test 2 vials that are this way all so. all of these z and crimson were clear when i got them but they have been stored perfect and the tops are still on so how does this happen? and what is that floating in them?



I don't know what it is, but mine were the same way.  They were fine when I got them, but after they sat for a while...the next time I looked at them...it was in there...in every single vial.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 3, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> yea this now i am stuck with gear with shit floating in it and no money to buy more because i bought a lot from this trusted site because rep like yall were all saying gtg wtf. i would have never bought these if some one would have said something.



Peopel DID say something.  No one knew anything was wrong at that time...because things were good for a while...and as soon as we found out things were going bad...we all left and reported it.  There is nothing else we can do after that.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 3, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Your gear is crashed... heat it up and it will re-assimilate.



If you saw it, it does not look like crashed gear...at all.  I pulled a piece of this SLIME out of my vial and it was fucking digusting.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 3, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Reported? Where, I didn't see a thread started saying anything about what was happening. The only reason most people knew something was going down was because reps were jumping ship and people like yourself who used to pimp his products were no longer doing that.
> 
> 
> Other sponsors have been removed even quicker for doing far less harmful things..



It was reported to the owner & admin.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 3, 2014)

Yea but a lot of sponsors has issues but do you pull them every time there a issue? If you don't like them there a lot more to chose from. Take the proper Steps to make your Complaine Are met. I had only one issue that was wp winny. But I also said clearly all other are gtg. If you find a issue with z product bring it to a rep to fix it. And am sure it will be fix. No sponsor here are perfect ugl or even real "prama " as there issues.


----------



## murf23 (Feb 3, 2014)

I dont consider knowingly selling fake gear an issue ^^^^^


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 3, 2014)

That's a issue but has those vails been pulled?


----------



## murf23 (Feb 3, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Alright, I just don't understand why he's still a sponsor here.  How come nobody said anything publicly anyways, aren't mods here to look after the community?




I would say the community is here to look after the community thats it . IMO


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh I understand


----------



## SheriV (Feb 3, 2014)

man I've really been biting my tongue in this thread (holding my fingers?) 

so I'm only going to say this. I will ONLY vouch for a sponsors stuff if myself my husband or a buddy of mine I send gear to uses it...and only that product that was used
or a trusted couple of members here that have always been straight up with me vouch for something.

the reps/mod thing came up briefly on ASF...I don't think the mods are chosen lightly and I think all of the mods know they can be de-modded for bad behavior.

I can say that nothing I got from PSL had anything nasty or growing in it but two things I got were veery suspect to me after using them and the bite to the oils is unbelievable but I don't have labs to back anything up so I don't slander the source. 
I put up with no pay and really bad communication for a bit but I won't back a source that has too many problems. one bad batch is one thing a bunch of "bad batches" is another.

that said...everyone wants to flame WP for GMP/FDA...whatever-flameon...every damned thing that's been sent to me from WP has been very very nice quality,packaging, shipping, ta
I would seriously wonder if someone had a complaint what was really going on...even Chino says he has a one time incident with the gear and I think everyone in this thread knows it could be any number of things not related to the gear
you don't like how its worded?? then don't buy it. 

how many sources send you gear with blister packs? or safety sealed bottles? or package inserts with a full ingredient breakdown? cmon

cut the shit guys


----------



## murf23 (Feb 3, 2014)

WP will always get flamed it seems . I dont know how this thread went from WP to where it is now but as far as WP goes the guy stands behind every single product he sells and NEVER EVER hides from controversy or threads made against him . I for 1 respect that and that is why I 1st tried his gear a few years ago and continue to do so today now knowing his gear is always what he claimed it to be . As far as this other drama goes I wish it was in its own thread cause if people like myself and others wanna continue the discussion then there is no problem with that at all . In fact i liked the second topic better > Its alot more interesting


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 3, 2014)

I will say this, I only use a very few shops these days because I'm tired of the killer products for 6 months then the major malfunctions so many places seem to go through. I personally have pinned 100% fake stuff from current sponsors but they made it right in the end not only to me but to the others. On several occasions it was my prompting that made the corrections happen. I appreciate that but like I said I'm tired of the ups and downs some of these shops keep having. At this point I only use a couple advertisers on this board. Today I pinned WP and AY. There are CLEARLY other very good shops here but unless they have been around for quite a while with a great track record then its a gamble. Z was very good to me years ago but he also had some serious errors and they seem to keep happening over and over. 

Anyway, I highly doubt WP is FDA approved anywhere on this planet but the prods are good. 

 I'm going to allow ANY opinion or experience to be posted here in this thread as long as its respectful and factually based. I think this is a good opportunity for the membership to post what is on their minds.


----------



## SheriV (Feb 3, 2014)

I agree with well...all of that

I used z yrs back and it was gtg but then everyone knows of the crash and burn and revival..shit seemed good then it went to hell.
I won't speak for Jimmy but I can speak for myself that we went to blueprint because we liked what we saw, tried it ourselves ad thought we could help make this shop happen as the new kid on the block....so far so good and I hope it continues. If it doesn't I'll rat em out myself.

I can also say that every mod here I've talked to has been very up front with me about various shops and really..its not that hard to figure whos gtg and who isn't...read their forums and really dig.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 3, 2014)

*Thanks again to all who trust in my shop and use my prods,i always always ale only good gmp prods..you don't need to worry at all!*


----------



## l69lou (Feb 3, 2014)

It seems every few months we have one of these threads about WP and the AP and BD line . The controversy goes on and on about FDA approval and GMP standards and I don't think most of the membership knows what to believe anymore . Add to that the fact that these companies operate in the shadows and it never is a black and white issue like we would like it to be . The bottom line is AP and now BD are very good products . I don't think anyone really argues with that . I have used AP and like it and would again . My beef is the claim that everyone else and especially any UGL is contaminated , bunk garbage when we know it is not true . If I were WP I would let the products speak for themselves , we all know they are very good , and stop putting everyone else down and most of this continueing controversy would end .


----------



## Grozny (Feb 3, 2014)

tapdaddy said:


> it seems like protecting sponsors is more important than anything else. This board is losing so much credibility. And every other thread is a "world pharma is great" thread. And don't anyone dare tell the truth about bad experiences or you will be flamed and/or banned. And mike arnold, i really enjoy reading your articles and you are good at what you do. But, jumping from source to source aint a good look. You vouching for a product used to mean something. Now it seems you are just in it for the freebies or whatever comp you receive.



bump !!!


----------



## malk (Feb 4, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Thanks for all guys who trust in my shop and products i sale in my shop..i always always sale only GMP prods! never any UGL!



you should stock alpha pharma mate,another posh ugl from Mumbai.


----------



## Grozny (Feb 4, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I'm clearly not a WP backer but I would assume just cause you have a license in your own country does not mean that that licence is universal to all countries.  For instance he does not have US FDA approval.... But I believe they said he is working on approval in europe.  not sure how this license is affected by selling to non scripted patients but that is another question.



_"World Pharma is a licensed distributer of anabolic steroids and other pharmaceutical-grade medications."_ Mike Arnold



Can u let me know in which country they have a license to sell legally aas any infos on this, imo most sad story is that these infos come from mod that need to be impartial and objective. I have been supporting WP for decades but come on this is too much, each day we are reading those low quality articles.


----------



## CooperT (Feb 4, 2014)

Heavy,and others,  let me ask a question i have been wanting to ask you for awhile now, its nothing towards you, but i want your opinion on it and i think others will appreciate the question.

All hypothetical of course, we will call the lab CLab (CooperLab)
CLab has a good ssteady customer base for last year or so on IML. with a few issue here and there.

Ok we have a customer Joe Dirt, a member of IML, been part of the online community for 2-3 yrs

Joe Dirt Gets some test e from Clab, Runs it 750 mg for 4 wks , then has blood work done, comes back with a low score of say 550.

He contacts the rep who says to Joe , your a low responder, your a scammer, your trying to make me look bad, etc. but to keep it all quiet CLab agrees to send him some replacement test, specifically some known to them properly if maybe even overdosed gear to make sure Joe is kept quiet.

Joe , not one to go full blast over this, takes the gear runs it, and his next blood panel is 3300, great all is well, he is happy this time. Clab is happy because they did not get blasted for having underdosed gear, and continues business as usual, cutting a few corners with powder, maybe making sure the ones that they know will do panels get some of the special sauce that is dosed perfect.(ie, mods and reps)

Now, here is the kicker,  no one knows what happened, they guys who bought gear at the same time as Joe, whether a bad batch, or underdosed batch, or weak powders, etc are all in the dark because Joe didnt go on the forums and blast the hell out of Clabs for underdosed gear, the other customers think they have some good gear because this rep, and this mod ,and these old members said all was good on the gear they received (free probably) , and will protect Clab when the next Joe makes a public claim of fraud.

Would it not be in the members of the forums best interst for Joe to have made this public with a new thread on IMF , told the reps and mods, hey Clabs is screwing us, so the other Joes would know that maybe i should question this gear too?

I know there is lab section, does everyone read it? No. and what if they did, still Clabs is protected by the good old boys saying 

1) Contact a rep first and see if this can be dealt with in private, no reason for Clab to be blasted in the open
2) Do no call out Clab they have been good to me in the past( ie free gear dosed properly)
3) if you continue to post regarding CLabs gear, your post will be erased, and you will be banned.
4) Clabs made this right to you Joe, cant you just get back in line with the rest of the little followers.

All this is hypothetical of course.
just want your opinion on how Little Joe supposed to deal with CLab and his big brothers.

Yes this is rambling from a person with no caffeine in his system yet, but maybe you get the gist of it


----------



## CooperT (Feb 4, 2014)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> I have to agree with Mike. As one of the people who was on the for front of building the "sponsor"  in question, and getting him to where he once was, only to never get paid or replied to. Then start getting bad mass spec reports, fake human grade replicas and so on.
> 
> With wp you know what your getting, and you know that the quality your taking is of the highest quality. Period.
> 
> ...



How do you know this is of the highest quality? seems like every time we get a slam dunk, cant get no better, recommendation from a mod, rep, old member, things go to shit real fast.  ie Lucky7, Pars,UncleZ now BigD.   i can go back and see the same recommendations on them from some high clout members.  Im inline with others who think, if you rep for them, and they go to shit, you go out with them.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Feb 4, 2014)

I don't rep for anyone. Years ago I repped for z, once hi ls quality started to dwindle I moved on. 

Now there is to much risk to rep for a single company. But I can provide honest feedback sometimes it's good, some bad. 

In this very case. Every product of AP I have used has been excellent in comparison to other gear I have used.  Period. 

It's an opinion, not a rep pushing a product but my opinion after using many different labs and or products. 

Powered by EliteBodyTuneup.com using tapatalk.


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 4, 2014)

CooperT said:


> Heavy,and others,  let me ask a question i have been wanting to ask you for awhile now, its nothing towards you, but i want your opinion on it and i think others will appreciate the question.
> 
> All hypothetical of course, we will call the lab CLab (CooperLab)
> CLab has a good ssteady customer base for last year or so on IML. with a few issue here and there.
> ...


from what I know, could be wrong here, test is synthetic and doesnt have to go thru a conversion process, if u inject 300-500 test e a week you should be around 1500 and 1G should be at or over 3500, if you labs fall short its under dosed. I have had this problem in the past and posted it and contacted sponsors and they brushed me off. So now I give a sponsor a try, and never make big purchases to avoid buying a heap of bunk gear or just getting plain scammed, keep quiet and move on.

I would think other sponsors as well as members would want the truth being told because now I'm apprehensive of all the sponsors here I dont see a difference in risk from ordering from world pharma than uncle Z. I do know there was a huge drug bust where they displayed Z gear in the news and then Z disappeared for a while, so theres one reason I stay away, and for the price of WP gear I can try 5 other sponsors and my odds should increase. just sayn, I know WP has a following and I mean no disrespect


----------



## futureMrO (Feb 4, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> I'm still waiting for our moderator Mike to explain why he didn't say anything publicly here when he knew what was happening with Z/PSL. Obviously other people knew and didn't say anything but Mike wrote he knew what was going on so that's why I'm asking him.


he will respond, hes just finishing the book that hes writing for his post


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 4, 2014)

I think its funny how many people assume that buying illegal drugs off the internet would EVER be safe.  

And lets be real here Sponsors(dealers) are subject to limitations.  They are not making the powder that they are turning into steroids.  And the quality of the gear directly depends on how good the raws are.  So say your making gear and sell out like crazy and then all of the sudden a batch of raws you get is crap compared to the last ones (vendor still the same) How is the "Cooker" supposed to know that something has changed?  Yet he will be the one exiled along with every mod or rep that liked the first couple batches of that gear and said so.

So, is everyone just looking for some one to blame because I don't see how that is beneficial to any one.

I'm not defending scammers just giving you the reality of buying steroids.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh and if any of you were wondering coffee with butter in it is completely rad


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Feb 4, 2014)

yea my gear is not crashed it has a white film like floating in it. but like mike and i said they are fine when i got them. clear then after siting this white milky stuff floating in them. what is that and how does this happen i can shake the vial up and it goes away for a few mins but i let it sit comes back.i have tren and test e that has done this from two diff sponsors from here. one of the vials from z was like this just not as bad as these others i have i pinned it got results did not get sick or nothing seems this happens a lot every body says it the same way looks like cum floating in the oil. so some body knows what causes this and what that is in there floating?


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 4, 2014)

I was a pretty big world-pharma doubter for a long time.   I entered a contest was chosen and the guy won me over.   Yes he speaks broken English but you can figure it out, and he is very prompt with responses.   The products were spot on.   I used his water based winny that I had won and purchased some Tbol and sust.   It was a fantastic cycle for me.   I'd recommend him to anyone.


----------



## sneedham (Feb 4, 2014)

SheriV said:


> I agree with well...all of that
> 
> I used z yrs back and it was gtg but then everyone knows of the crash and burn and revival..shit seemed good then it went to hell.
> I won't speak for Jimmy but I can speak for myself that we went to blueprint because we liked what we saw, tried it ourselves ad thought we could help make this shop happen as the new kid on the block....so far so good and I hope it continues. If it doesn't I'll rat em out myself.
> ...


Hi Sheriv,
In the last year or so I have developed a friendship with a few mods (DJ, Bigmoe65,Sherk)if I missed someone I apologize and I have made up my mind that I can trust them. With that said and this is mainly aimed at your last sentence, if I were to be considering a purchase would you be up front about your opinion on another lab via PM? See, I am not a MOD (yet) but do not have access to certain conversations that you might. This comment is not a bash but just something that I think all reps/mods should consider when asked a very serious question about another lab or pharm.....I hope this makes some sense also I have followed you from day one and I believe you to have morals/values and would like to be able to turn to yet another rep and be able to trust her advice...Sincerely, sneedham


----------



## SheriV (Feb 4, 2014)

I do answer answer honestly and objectively....but I will only answer on product as outlined above (I or someone I trust has tried it)

I also agree with the above statement about bad batches due to crappy raws..this is why when something goes down, as long as the sponsor makes good on it I see it as part of the game


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 4, 2014)

I agree ^^


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 4, 2014)

*Thanks again to all who trust to my shop last 4 years on ironmagaizineforum! i will always do my best to make each customer happy..HAPPY CUSTOMER = FREE ADVERTISE!*


----------



## malk (Feb 4, 2014)

androlics in a thai chemist are only 50 dollars...60pound in the uk.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 4, 2014)

CooperT said:


> Heavy,and others,  let me ask a question i have been wanting to ask you for awhile now, its nothing towards you, but i want your opinion on it and i think others will appreciate the question.
> 
> All hypothetical of course, we will call the lab CLab (CooperLab)
> CLab has a good ssteady customer base for last year or so on IML. with a few issue here and there.
> ...


If it was me I would post the results/evidence RESPECTFULLY and FACTUALLY and never buy from them again. However blood work is a pretty crude indicator of mg/ml almost to the point of being useless unless you are highly experienced and knowledgeable.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 4, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> If it was me I would post the results/evidence RESPECTFULLY and FACTUALLY and never buy from them again. However blood work is a pretty crude indicator of mg/ml almost to the point of being useless unless you are highly experienced and knowledgeable.



*big true..1 time scam = always scam!*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 5, 2014)

*guys,soon new sales..*


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 5, 2014)

I still have a bottle of ap test cyp.I will say its smooth and good very good.All may not agree with his price but he still around doing something right.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 5, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> I still have a bottle of ap test cyp.I will say its smooth and good very good.All may not agree with his price but he still around doing something right.



*good quality gear is never cheap...everything in life that is good is not cheap! even good "hoker" is not cheap *


----------



## sneedham (Feb 5, 2014)

Count me in WP.....Your cypiobolic is right up their with my script test cyp....


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 5, 2014)

I took a closer look at WP, and caught herpes


----------



## Grozny (Feb 6, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> I took a closer look at WP, and caught herpes



dont be so close to WP u will have a probs with hemorrhoids


----------



## malk (Feb 6, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *good quality gear is never cheap...everything in life that is good is not cheap! even good "hoker" is not cheap *


Aandrolics are only 40_50 dollars in a thai chemist mate..


----------



## Logman (Feb 6, 2014)

The AAS section of this forum has become a joke.  Just full of reps pushing their gear and riding hard on WP's nutz for free gear.  Mike Arnold, whatever the fuck happened to you?  Complete and utter sellout.  Fucking disgusting.  Yes, I expect to be banned.  I won't be back.

Have fun pushing $150 vials of $30 gear on noobs.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 6, 2014)

Subbed for 2,000 word rebuttal


----------



## cube789 (Feb 6, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Subbed for 2,000 word rebuttal



lol can you imagine getting a text message from mike


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 6, 2014)

*come on guys we don't need wars and bad energy on forum! who don't like products and prices i sale for,please just don't use me..its total easy..no need bad and negative energy. think positive,be good in life and life will be good for you too!*


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 6, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *good quality gear is never cheap...everything in life that is good is not cheap! even good "hoker" is not cheap *




Mama always told me that the best things in life were free 

But then again I don't have to pay for sex


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 6, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> I took a closer look at WP, and caught herpes



Was it in the Vail?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 6, 2014)

GH Consigliere said:


> Was it in the Vail?




Seriously?  (Insert AG response here)


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 6, 2014)

Lol no


----------



## TapDaddy (Feb 6, 2014)

Logman said:


> The AAS section of this forum has become a joke.  Just full of reps pushing their gear and riding hard on WP's nutz for free gear.  Mike Arnold, whatever the fuck happened to you?  Complete and utter sellout.  Fucking disgusting.  Yes, I expect to be banned.  I won't be back.
> 
> Have fun pushing $150 vials of $30 gear on noobs.



Totally agree with everything you said.


----------



## afg24 (Feb 6, 2014)

WP is awesome end of story for those who have used him know hes legit andstands by his customer's 100% prices are expensive some rather go thecheap route I rather save extra and  not worry about what im injecting or custom hold ups cause he will reship tp you. Won't go no where besides WP


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 6, 2014)

afg24 said:


> WP is awesome end of story for those who have used him know hes legit andstands by his customer's 100% prices are expensive some rather go thecheap route I rather save extra and  not worry about what im injecting or custom hold ups cause he will reship tp you. Won't go no where besides WP



thanks for trust.


----------



## Grozny (Feb 7, 2014)

As I wrote a billions times,most end-users just want cheap gear BUT they want first class gear also. Believe me it looks too good to be true. In 99% of cases its under dosed or bad quality gear cuz its impossible to produce a good quality for a cheap price !!!


----------



## s2h (Feb 7, 2014)

My favorite sponsor is Watson...followed closely by Pfizer...this thread is exactly why I dont rep for sponsors...if you want my opinion pm me...I habe zero vested interest in any sponsor....I dont need free stuff and I dont need my pockets lined (like somebody said once)too form a decision about a sponsor...

I also like facts....not wild claims by users that are supposed to be valid just because there posting them.....if your in our position there is a lot of information that has to be looked thru when assessing a claim....is it a gimmick....is the data shopped...is there any data...is the end user administering the product correctly...i can't tell you how many people that can't measure ....espc when it comes too mixing as with peptides/gh...lots of factors involved...

Dont be so gullable....theres 2-3 people on the internet I would trust there word on something..thats pretty slim odds..sometimes as a member you need to do your homework and not jump on something just cause joe blow says its the bomb and joe blow had 10k posts...

This is also not Merck your dealing with here in a whole....I'm sure the Columbians have grown some crappy coca plant...and I'm sure Billy Hilly has botched a few AC unit meth batches along with the good ones....your not in line at CVS....remember thst ..


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 7, 2014)

So you're saying Grozny doesn't even lift bro?


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 7, 2014)

TapDaddy said:


> It seems like protecting sponsors is more important than anything else. This board is losing so much credibility. And every other thread is a "World Pharma Is Great" thread. And don't anyone dare tell the truth about bad experiences or you will be flamed and/or banned. And Mike Arnold, I really enjoy reading your articles and you are good at what you do. But, jumping from source to source aint a good look. You vouching for a product used to mean something. Now it seems you are just in it for the freebies or whatever comp you receive.



Brother, I worked for a single UGL for nearly 2 years (Uncle Z/PSL...same thing)...and then I made a mistake by going to a UGL that turned out to be not quite as reliable as I had heard...an I inquired from numerous people before going over there.  that lasted onlya few weeks, at best.  I have now been backing WP for 4 years...FOUR YEARS!!!!  When I worked for Uncle Z/PSL, as well as the few weeks I was with big D, I was publically supporting WP.  So, to say I am jumping from source to source is quite franky...BULLSHIT!

Working for one source for 2 years...anoither for about 2 weeks, all while suppoorting WP the entire time through (and before) is hardly jumping from ship to ship. So, the nest time you make accusations, make sure they are accurate.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 7, 2014)

murf23 said:


> Do you not see this being a problem ? Reps being mods ?



No, I don't.  As long as the person does their job properly, which we all have, then why does it matter?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah Mike doesn't jump ships.  He keeps one foot on a lot of ships.......Uncle Z, PSL, Big D, and world Pharma... 

<blended with butter


----------



## SheriV (Feb 7, 2014)

he pretty publicly damned z/psl and Big D to be fair


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 7, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Alright, I just don't understand why he's still a sponsor here. How come nobody said anything publicly anyways, aren't mods here to look after the community?



Then you can ask the owner & admin. I am sure they looked into it. They take their jobs seriously and care about this community. You know, just becaue a lab fucks up, it doesn't necessarily mean their sponsorship is pulled right away. Many times, the lab is given an opportunity to fix things. Maybe PSL got its shit together---I don't know, but regardless, it is not my job to keep tabs on PSL after I stopped wokring for them. If you want to know about PSL, look into it your fucking self!

Like I said already, I DID report it. That IS looking after the community, but I'll tell what isn't--and if you want to see an example of it I will direct you to the Big D thread where numerous complaints went up and not only did you try to minimize the problem, but your flat-out said the complaints were bullshit and then you even tried to close the tread!!!! I'll quote H.I (to paraphrase). "You run around like a cheerleader, play interference on legitimate compliants, and then hold your hand out for freebies as payment for a job well done." 

The difference between you and me is I dont play that way. I stick up for the people that do right...and call out or drop my support from the ones who do wrong, so for you to continue to harp on me in this thread because I didn't post multiple threads bashing PSL...and then accusing me of not doing my job, you need to look your self-righteous, hypocritical fucking ass in the mirror and realize that the only person here who doesn't give a fuck about doing the right thing is yourself. I LAUGH when I see you post...all the first-class bullshit that falls out of your mouth....watching you pounce in people the first chance you get...constantly talking shit...and accusing people of the very things you do youyrself. You don't guve a shit if what you are saying is true or not...or if someone tosses ther money away, as long as you get paid...and the proof is in your posts all over this board. 

Just in this thread alone you gave jumped all over me, unwilling to let it go, even after I answered your questions, as if you were personally wronged by my reluctance to post publuic threads bashing another UGL. Guess what, asshole...you know how the Mods are supposed to handle stuff like this? They are supposed to go to the owner & admin and report it...NOT starting blasting the shit out of the sponsor. This is because the owner and admin need to look into the matter first...and in most cases, the sponsor is given a chance to make things right. On top of that, I was one of the ONLY reps from PSL who DID say something publically...on multiple occasions...and on more than one board when I said "I publically withdraw my support from PSL". If you can't figure out what I mean by that, you have serious issues with comprehnsion. Do you know how many mods here worked for PSL? MANY!!! Do you know how many publically said something about this? Only two that I saw, and one was me, so cut your shit.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 7, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> I will say this, *I only use a very few shops these days because I'm tired of the killer products for 6 months then the major malfunctions so many places seem to go through*. I personally have pinned 100% fake stuff from current sponsors but they made it right in the end not only to me but to the others. On several occasions it was my prompting that made the corrections happen. I appreciate that but like I said I'm tired of the ups and downs some of these shops keep having. At this point I only use a couple advertisers on this board. Today I pinned WP and AY. There are CLEARLY other very good shops here but unless they have been around for quite a while with a great track record then its a gamble. Z was very good to me years ago but he also had some serious errors and they seem to keep happening over and over.
> 
> Anyway, I highly doubt WP is FDA approved anywhere on this planet but the prods are good.
> 
> I'm going to allow ANY opinion or experience to be posted here in this thread as long as its respectful and factually based. I think this is a good opportunity for the membership to post what is on their minds.



See bold above: Brother, I couldnt feel more the same. That is why, after being with Z/PSL for 2 years...and then the brief stint with Big D...and seeing all the ups & downs, I got sick of it and decided to continue supporting WP like I have been the last 4 years. Like you, I pinned WP gear today as well. I am just sick of always having to contend with product issues...and I don't feel like dealing with it anymore. WP is the ONLY place that I have used that I have never had a single issue with and that I fully trust. That's why I put this thread up.  I am sure there are other great companies, as well.  

I have been talking with WP for years now and have on multiple occasions considered giving him additional help, but was always either working for someone else...or too busy. After my recent bad experiences, I started thinking how much I actually appreciate places like WP...because I never have to worry. I have never used AY before, but pretty much everyone says she good to go...people I trust...so I have on muliple occasons referred people to her. She doesn't know this, but that is what happens when people do things right...they get business.

As for WP being FDA approved, you are absolutely right. No drugs made outside the U.S are FDA approved, so it is impossible for WP to be FDA approved. None of the drugs made under the jurisdiction of the EMA are FDA approved either, but I would be hard-pressed to find anyone who says Europe doesn't have their shit together. FDA approval only matters in the U.S., where it has jurisdiction.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 7, 2014)

l69lou said:


> It seems every few months we have one of these threads about WP and the AP and BD line . The controversy goes on and on about FDA approval and GMP standards and I don't think most of the membership knows what to believe anymore . Add to that the fact that these companies operate in the shadows and it never is a black and white issue like we would like it to be . The bottom line is AP and now BD are very good products . I don't think anyone really argues with that . I have used AP and like it and would again . My beef is the claim that everyone else and especially any UGL is contaminated , bunk garbage when we know it is not true . If I were WP I would let the products speak for themselves , we all know they are very good , and stop putting everyone else down and most of this continueing controversy would end .



There is no controversy about FDFA approval.  It's really very simple.  ONLY U.S made drugs are FDA approved....that's it...no more to the story.  Drugs made in Europe are EMA approved...and on it goes from country to country.  The FDA only matters within the U.S.  To all others, it is irrelevant.

Personally, I think there are some great UGL's out there, such as AY.  I also agree with you about not bashing UGL's, but letting the product do the talking.  Doing so can sometimes be a bit tricky, as WP needs to be able to explain the differences between GMP products are UGL gear, but at the same time not disprespect or put others down.  Some UGL's won't like what is said no matter how it is done...because if WP says GMP prods are more reliable than UGL made gear (I don't think anyone would really argue with that), some labs will get pissed simply because he is saying his prods have a "one up" on other companies.  However, a company selling GMP prods NEEDS to differentiate itself from the standard UGL by educating its potential customers on the differences between GMP/pharm-grade and UGL gear.  Otherwise, why on Earth would anyone ever pay WP prices if they thought there was no difference?  They wouldn't, so it is completely acceptable to educate the customer on the differences and in this case, it is the GMP's which are the primary difference. 

On the other hand, coming out and saying "All UGL gear is shit!" is the wrong way to do it and a completely subjective statement, as it not only pisses off other UGLs (rightfully), but it makes the wrong impression.  

In the end, it is a fine line to walk...and no one will ever please everyone, but you do the best you can.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 7, 2014)

Grozny said:


> _"World Pharma is a licensed distributer of anabolic steroids and other pharmaceutical-grade medications."_ Mike Arnold
> 
> 
> 
> Can u let me know in which country they have a license to sell legally aas any infos on this, imo most sad story is that these infos come from mod that need to be impartial and objective. I have been supporting WP for decades but come on this is too much, each day we are reading those low quality articles.



WP could handle this subject much better than I, as I have not looked into this aspect of his business very much. What I have been looking into...and the primary point of the article (see article title) is the difference between GFMP's, FDA approval, etc. It was an attempt to educate people on what those terms actually mean and how they apply to different countries. That's what the entire article was about.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 7, 2014)

CooperT said:


> How do you know this is of the highest quality? seems like every time we get a slam dunk, cant get no better, recommendation from a mod, rep, old member, things go to shit real fast. ie Lucky7, Pars,UncleZ now BigD. i can go back and see the same recommendations on them from some high clout members. Im inline with others who think, if you rep for them, and they go to shit, you go out with them.


*Mods not doing their Job and Mike Arnold Jumping from Ship to Ship
*​*


*When a lab is good, we say good things, but here's the problem and why you will ALWAYS see changing recommendations. It is because "THINGS NEVER STAY GOOD FOREVER IN THE UGL BUSINESS". It sucks, but it is reality. It says something about the integrity of the Mods here (most of whom repped for PSL) when they ALL leave a sponsor, despite not recieveing their last several months pay, simply because they refuse to support a lab which has deteriorated. With many mods-reps, they would have gladly stayed on board and covered everything up, but not us...we ALL left and made our opinions known. There are LOTS of places online where you won't find that.

What about my short stint with Big D? I was recommended to talk with him about helping himn out after multiple respected people told me good things about him, so that's what I did. Things appeared to check out, but very quickly went south. What did I do? I publically, and loudly, let everyone know it. I was never paid a SINGLE thing from BIg D...did not even ask for a SINGLE thing...not one fucking thing!!!! When I found out stuff was not what I was led to believe, I was gone. If getting freebies was my primary goal, would I have done that? No. At the minimum, I at least would have tried to collect my rep pay before taking off.

If anyone here thinks rep pay is what I am worried about, PM me...and I will send you a pic of a motherfucking truckload of gear...much of which I will NEVER use and a bunch of which as already expired!!!!! 

As for WP, I have supported him publically for 4 years...just never worked for him. Check my post history...and not just hear, but at MD and elsewhere...and you will see the same thing. Look, I understand how it might look to see me go from PSL...to Bif D...and then WP, but the people that think I am only in it for the gear and that I will promote anything if I am being paid, don't know me very well and they certainly don't know my history. I mean, my history pretty much explains itself. Like I said, I worked for Z/PSL for 2 years and during that time I did a damn good job. Why? because I believed in the company. Things were good for a long time...and this is why almost every rep here was alos repping for him, but when he went bad, we all left. I waited several months and got ancy to get back to work (I find repping for a UGL fun), so I looked around and chose Big D after he was recommended by multiple people. Obviously, it was a mistake, but there is no way I could have known that. No one did. Up until that time, severel mods here, as well as the Admin, thought the same thing I did...that he was solid and reliable. He had been around for several years...I spoke with people who had tested his gear with mass spec and told me it tested well...and I consulted a half-dozen of my friends...and all gave the thumbs up. 

However, as often happens in the UGL world, things went bad. This is just the way it is. I just happened to come on board right before it happened! Bad luck, I guess...but ya' know what, at least "I" was the one (Big D's own rep) to come forward and let people know shit wasn't going down the way it should be. Now, he's no longer here. Although I could not have forseen this happening, I still thought about all of this afterward and I told myself "I will never work for another UGL again unless I not only personally know them, but they have a long-standing reputation as one of the best sources around". The truth of the matter is that this could have happeend to any of the other mods- who repped for Z/PSL. Just about all of them, to my knowledge, have started repping/working for other UGL's, but they were fortunate enough to go to a comoany that didn't blow up after 4-5 years of good service? What if this had happened to any of them...would you be saying the same things about them? I understand Big D didn't pan out, but no one saw it coming. Because I repped for Big D, does it now mean I can't work for anyone else? Does it mean I must be permanently remain relegated to the sidelines because Big D screwed everyone? Sometimes shit just happens. Even the best reps can end up with a company that goes south...and I gaurantee it will happen to every one of them if they stick around with any company long enough. 

For me, since I have been supporting WP for 4 years...and he has a great reputation, I decided to start helping out more. Now that I am not with another UGL, it was no-brainer. So, if you really look at my story and what has happened, you will see that any accusations made by certain people in this thread (Grozny) don't hold up under scrutiny...and he obviously doesn't have a clue about my history in the UGL world. Several Mods here can vouch for me on this. I had one stroke of bad luck with Big D. Other than that, I have supported only 2 companies for years...Z/PZSL (until he went bad) and WP, who I have been supporting for 4 years. That's it, brother. Nothing has changed just because this thread went up. I actually I find it kind of funny that some people think I am just now starting to support WP, even though I have been doing it for years...right here on this board! WP actually asked me to write an article like this when I was still with PSL, but I knew I couldn't do that when employed by Z. So, if anything, right now things are back to the way they have always been. It feels good.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 7, 2014)

hoyle21 said:


> I was a pretty big world-pharma doubter for a long time. I entered a contest was chosen and the guy won me over. Yes he speaks broken English but you can figure it out, and he is very prompt with responses. The products were spot on. I used his water based winny that I had won and purchased some Tbol and sust. It was a fantastic cycle for me. I'd recommend him to anyone.



Yeah, I remember you really fighting against WP for a bit, but now I see things have changed. The guys that know what they are talking about understand that WP sells freakin' great stuff...and that's just a fact. Anyone who argues this or doesn't know if his stuff is good just needs to just keeping looking around at all the evidence and they will eventually find out why every single mod, owner, and admin always support WP. There is a reason for it...and why even after several years, no one's opinion has changed.  We can't say this for every lab.  We support who is good at the time, but fortunately, WP is always good.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 7, 2014)

Here's what I got from this whole thread:

1.Mikes a good guy and a big help to the this community.  And clearly a victim of circumstance.

2.World Pharma sells excellent gear(at a premium) and has proven so time and time again

3. Gmp is a set of standard put in place to insure quality and safety.  These standards are in-forced by some sort of authority(FDA, EMA and ect). and no one has indicated which authority regulates WP gear.  This does not mean that his gear isn't made to gmp standards as I believe it is.  I just don't think its regulated by any governing body...  Unless some one wants to say by whom.

4. Everybody like free shit


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 7, 2014)

Logman said:


> The AAS section of this forum has become a joke. Just full of reps pushing their gear and riding hard on WP's nutz for free gear. Mike Arnold, whatever the fuck happened to you? Complete and utter sellout. Fucking disgusting. Yes, I expect to be banned. I won't be back.
> 
> Have fun pushing $150 vials of $30 gear on noobs.




I have been supoorting WP ALMOST since I first staring posting on the boards...within 6 months of my very first post on MD, so you have hated me longer than you think...you just didn't know it!  LOL.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 7, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Yeah Mike doesn't jump ships. He keeps one foot on a lot of ships.......Uncle Z, PSL, Big D, and world Pharma...
> 
> <blended with butter



LOL.  Technically, I took my foot off the Z ship about 6 months and was only temporarily visiting the Big D ship.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 7, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Here's what I got from this whole thread:
> 
> 1.Mikes a good guy and a big help to the this community. And clearly a victim of circumstance.
> 
> ...




See bold above.  I really couldn't say.  WP sells a ton of different products...and with many products being produced in various countries by different phamacies, there could be a different answer for many of them.  For example, if you want Anapollan (anadrol), you would have to look at what pharmacy makes it and which country it is stationed in. (Turkey, maybe?)...and then once you get those answers, you could do some more research and find out what regulatory agency runs the show in Turkey (or whatever the country happens to be).  Understand?  All pharm-grade drugs, regardless of country, are overseen by some drug regulatory agency.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 7, 2014)

From a Non gear heads perspective, Mods repping any company besides Ironmaglabs is a conflict of interest. You would have to be retarted to think any company out there is going to send under dosed gear to theCaptn' or jimmy or heavyiron. These guys get blowed up and people think that company is the shit. Yet when their own shit comes in it doesn't have the same results but yet these members are asked to not publicly bash a sponsor who just fucked them out of cash. Which in a face to face meeting gets a bat to the head. I don't do gear but I do dabble a lot in the drug world and the minute I buy bad shit I tell every mother fucker who will listen that so and so is pushing bad shit. Again I don't do gear but I have been reading these same sorts of threads for 5 years now. IMO if someone is pushing bad shit then everyone should know to stay away from said sponsor. How else will they learn that bad shit will not be tolerated. And of course I'm not talking about the noob with 3 posts bashing a sponsor, I'm talking about respected members having the ability to speak freely about their own experiences. Again IMO............


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 7, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> See bold above.  I really couldn't say.  WP sells a ton of different products...and with many products being produced in various countries by different phamacies, there could be a different answer for many of them.  For example, if you want Anapollan (anadrol), you would have to look at what pharmacy makes it and which country it is stationed in. (Turkey, maybe?)...and then once you get those answers, you could do some more research and find out what regulatory agency runs the show in Turkey (or whatever the country happens to be).  Understand?  All pharm-grade drugs, regardless of country, are overseen by some drug regulatory agency.




I was more referring to the asia pharma line.  Only cause I doubt he is selling to many amps at 5 dollars a pop and his orals are available every where. I could have been more specific.

Honestly I've said it before(and this is my personal bias) the only issue I've ever had with WP is his marketing tactics.  I think I pay pretty similar price(after WP discounts) who I go through just a little less.  I just don't like the constant indirect bashing of other shops.

and it causes me to troll him


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 7, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Well Mike, unlike you I'm not going to take four days to think up a short novel I need to write to try and defend myself.
> *I haven't been in this thread since the last time I posted, until today.  Unlike you, it doesn't take me 4 days to write a couple paraghraphs.  There is no need to defend myself...as my history and words are well documented online for all to see.  I did so simply for those who don't know.  However, what helps me only hurts you, as your posting history clearly shows you for what you are.  It's pretty sad when even the admin, someone as respected as HI, feels the need to call you out for the piece of shit you are.  It is especially ironic given the fact that he was referring to your performance as a rep, specifically in regards to your credibility.  That doesn't bode well for you and you are not fooling anyone.
> 
> *
> ...



*Anything else, Officer?*


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 7, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> From a Non gear heads perspective, Mods repping any company besides Ironmaglabs is a conflict of interest. You would have to be retarted to think any company out there is going to send under dosed gear to theCaptn' or jimmy or heavyiron. These guys get blowed up and people think that company is the shit. Yet when their own shit comes in it doesn't have the same results but yet these members are asked to not publicly bash a sponsor who just fucked them out of cash. Which in a face to face meeting gets a bat to the head. I don't do gear but I do dabble a lot in the drug world and the minute I buy bad shit I tell every mother fucker who will listen that so and so is pushing bad shit. Again I don't do gear but I have been reading these same sorts of threads for 5 years now. IMO if someone is pushing bad shit then everyone should know to stay away from said sponsor. How else will they learn that bad shit will not be tolerated. And of course I'm not talking about the noob with 3 posts bashing a sponsor, I'm talking about respected members having the ability to speak freely about their own experiences. Again IMO............



You raise some good ppoints, which I will address when I have some more time.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 7, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> I'm glad your a Mod Mike, you do wonders for this community.


That's what I thought...nothing left from "Officer" Farva.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 7, 2014)

*thanks for all who trust in my shop and products i sale in my shop!
If you can refs me to some good gmp made products ,i will think to add in my shop..but products must be gmp made!

Also all who don't like me,please just live me alone and don't use me..

Thanks for trust guys.

I will always do my best and deliver only best products..

Best-regards


wp*


----------



## Warriorblaze (Feb 7, 2014)

Don't sweat it WP. You've got a solid following. 


Warrior


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 7, 2014)

I use AY and WP but Blueprint looks to be having good user feedback as well. I have been watching them for a while now and hope they end up being one of the top shops.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 7, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Haha what are you trying to insinuate by pointing out I have the word Officer in my name. Why don't you google Officer Farva. I have lots to say but I'll let you keep talking, you're doing more than I could do in my own words.



I find the name fitting, being that you are doing such a wonderful job of "policing" the IMF forum, which no doubt, is because you care about the community so much.  Don't wanna let them Mods get away with doing their job improperly, so  keep up the good work _officer._


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Feb 7, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> I use AY and WP but Blueprint looks to be having good user feedback as well. I have been watching them for a while now and hope they end up being one of the top shops.


yea i have used ay and wp before along with z back when he was on point.i have a order placed right now with blueprint i will for sure be letting everyone here know how it goes  and how the gear compares to the big dogs.


----------



## s2h (Feb 7, 2014)

AY ftw


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 7, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> I use AY and WP but Blueprint looks to be having good user feedback as well. I have been watching them for a while now and hope they end up being one of the top shops.



Well I hope the blueprint gear I was sent is from the super potent Mod only stash, not the under dosed general public stash otherwise shit will hit the fan


----------



## stoneprimate (Feb 7, 2014)

interesting thread


----------



## stoneprimate (Feb 7, 2014)

Excited to learn more about your gear, any powders?


----------



## SheriV (Feb 7, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> From a Non gear heads perspective, Mods repping any company besides Ironmaglabs is a conflict of interest. *You would have to be retarted to think any company out there is going to send under dosed gear to theCaptn' or jimmy or heavyiron.* These guys get blowed up and people think that company is the shit. Yet when their own shit comes in it doesn't have the same results but yet these members are asked to not publicly bash a sponsor who just fucked them out of cash. Which in a face to face meeting gets a bat to the head. I don't do gear but I do dabble a lot in the drug world and the minute I buy bad shit I tell every mother fucker who will listen that so and so is pushing bad shit. Again I don't do gear but I have been reading these same sorts of threads for 5 years now. IMO if someone is pushing bad shit then everyone should know to stay away from said sponsor. How else will they learn that bad shit will not be tolerated. And of course I'm not talking about the noob with 3 posts bashing a sponsor, I'm talking about respected members having the ability to speak freely about their own experiences. Again IMO............




I think you would actually be surprised


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 7, 2014)

SheriV said:


> he pretty publicly damned z/psl and Big D to be fair



Pretty much and you see not even the admin or mods doing Shit about it. What happened with no sponsors bashing? If your not in there pockets you can't talk Shit.  Tells you how much wp has there hand in there pocket. So we should and can be awolled to bash ANY sponsors  here right? Shows how weak this fourm got. Oh watch my ass get band or get a time out. Test z products and see for yourself!! And z not  not bullshit if not move the fuck on with this bashing and for once get out of sponsors pockets and tell the truth so members know the truth!!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 7, 2014)

Na my balls are bigger and I tell the truth!!


----------



## SheriV (Feb 7, 2014)

lightening is probably gonna strike you dude....


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 7, 2014)

Tired of the bashing but then keep getting the warnings when u I do. I speak the truth. If not stop the Psl and z Shit on here and lets keep it moven to real subject helping members. easy. If not fuck it Heavyiron put my ass in time out with my hands up in the Conner and call it a day.


----------



## murf23 (Feb 7, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Well I hope the blueprint gear I was sent is from the super potent Mod only stash, not the under dosed general public stash otherwise shit will hit the fan




I think I got the SuperMod only stash by accident caus Im getting blown the fuck up ... No lie

Hope you didnt get the stash that was meant for me by mistake caus you will be getting all the infections  that were intened  for me . And you gonna stay 164lb forever . Your fucked


----------



## SheriV (Feb 7, 2014)

WTF..gdi!!!!


----------



## s2h (Feb 7, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Could you please elaborate more on this?  A 3500 word essay should suffice.



AY is the apex


----------



## s2h (Feb 7, 2014)

GH Consigliere said:


> Pretty much and you see not even the admin or mods doing Shit about it. What happened with no sponsors bashing? If your not in there pockets you can't talk Shit.  Tells you how much wp has there hand in there pocket. So we should and can be awolled to bash ANY sponsors  here right? Shows how weak this fourm got. Oh watch my ass get band or get a time out. Test z products and see for yourself!! And z not  not bullshit if not move the fuck on with this bashing and for once get out of sponsors pockets and tell the truth so members know the truth!!



I think you need a WP xanxie....oh and a grammar class...but thats not overly important right now..


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 7, 2014)

Lmbo on my cell. It fuck it tho


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 8, 2014)

Grozny said:


> _"World Pharma is a licensed distributer of anabolic steroids and other pharmaceutical-grade medications."_ Mike Arnold
> 
> 
> 
> Can u let me know in which country they have a license to sell legally aas any infos on this, imo most sad story is that these infos come from mod that need to be impartial and objective. I have been supporting WP for decades but come on this is too much, each day we are reading those low quality articles.



I asked WP a bit more about this subject ysterday over e-mail and here is what he told me. If you have any further questions, I am sure WP would be more than happy to answer them for you. If you have questions about gear, or any other questions regarding the content of the article (GMP, FDA, etc) let me know. By the way, PED's, all of them, are legal in Thailand.  See WP's e-mail quote below:


*"i have company that is registred for online pharmacy sale..but only gmp human gear,its why i sale only GMP human gear and not ugl
man i can get tommrow 10ml steroids any brand for 10-20$ vial and sale for 40$ or les..but i can go to jail...

but i am not stupid,its why i have comapny and i can sale it online..
if you read my site careful,you can see i have different privice-policy like all other steroids soruces and i sale only human gear that is GMP made and only for human use!!
but some internet peoples are _________ and dont know anything


i got meds from greece,turkey,india and some other world places,all human gear..

when i buy gear bulk,like i buy from ap,bd,etc..i show them my pappers of company so i can stock it and import it to greece,hungary and other palces for online sale".

*


----------



## afg24 (Feb 8, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> I asked WP a bit more about this subject
> ysterday over e-mail and here is what he told me. If you have any further questions, I am sure WP would be more than happy to answer them for you. If you have questions about gear, or any other questions regarding the content of the article (GMP, FDA, etc) let me know. By the way, PED's, all of them, are legal in Thailand.  See WP's e-mail quote below:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice. WP is a stand up honest guy end of story. But this thread is getting interesting lol


----------



## TapDaddy (Feb 8, 2014)

afg24 said:


> Nice. WP is a stand up honest guy end of story. But this thread is getting interesting lol



You honestly have to be the biggest dick rider on here. Every third sentence it is either "AMA is amazing" or "WP gear is the best." Dude plz just give it a rest.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 8, 2014)

TapDaddy said:


> You honestly have to be the biggest dick rider on here. Every third sentence it is either "AMA is amazing" or "WP gear is the best." Dude plz just give it a rest.



Relax, there's enough dick for everyone


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 9, 2014)

*again guys,who don't like world-pharma.in shop,please just don't use me..you have on this forum close to 30 sponsors so use the sponsor and source you like,why we keep need some bad energy talk and wars...*


----------



## afg24 (Feb 9, 2014)

TapDaddy said:


> You honestly have to be the biggest dick rider on here. Every third sentence it is
> either "AMA is amazing" or "WP gear is the best." Dude plz just give it a rest.



Haha Wp and AMA are both top notch try them out for urself. 

Btw Theres Enough dick for both of us dont worry lol.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 9, 2014)

sub'd for dick


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 9, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> I asked WP a bit more about this subject ysterday over e-mail and here is what he told me. If you have any further questions, I am sure WP would be more than happy to answer them for you. If you have questions about gear, or any other questions regarding the content of the article (GMP, FDA, etc) let me know. By the way, PED's, all of them, are legal in Thailand.  See WP's e-mail quote below:
> 
> 
> *"i have company that is registred for online pharmacy sale..but only gmp human gear,its why i sale only GMP human gear and not ugl
> ...



Wow I had no clue you could get gears in those countries with out a script.  Because I thought a licensed pharmacy selling to people that don't have a script could land you in jail also.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 9, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Wow I had no clue you could get gears in those countries with out a script. Because I thought a licensed pharmacy selling to people that don't have a script could land you in jail also.



Borther, I have heard many stories of guys going over to Thailand just for gear. Some guys will go live there for several months just so they can train and buy gear without any hassle or legal concerns. I have never been there myself, but I have had a couple clients go over there for 3-4 month "vacations" for that very purpose. They both told me that many pharms would just sell you whatever you wanted, while some others would give them a bit of a hassle. Thailand is the new Mexico (except better). Remember when BB'rs would head over to Tijuana and buy gear right from pharms without scripts? Well, that's how it is in Thailand. You can get whatever you need easily and cheaply. One client I had, who lives in Australia, went there for 3-4 months and he was blown away byhow easy it was to get gear over there. Compared to Australia, which is about the strictest country in the world when it comes to PED's (everything is hard to get and very expensive), he said it was like night and day. Over in Aus, he couldn't even find real GH...and when he did find some, it cost a mini-fortune. That's why almost no one in Aus uses GH. Currently, Thailand is the drug using BB'rs paradise.


----------



## futureMrO (Feb 9, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> I asked WP a bit more about this subject ysterday over e-mail and here is what he told me. If you have any further questions, I am sure WP would be more than happy to answer them for you. If you have questions about gear, or any other questions regarding the content of the article (GMP, FDA, etc) let me know. By the way, PED's, all of them, are legal in Thailand.  See WP's e-mail quote below:
> 
> *
> "i have company that is registred for online pharmacy sale..but only gmp human gear,its why i sale only GMP human gear and not ugl
> ...


since 
since when did tren become "human grade" gear ?


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 9, 2014)

TapDaddy said:


> You honestly have to be the biggest dick rider on here. Every third sentence it is either "AMA is amazing" or "WP gear is the best." Dude plz just give it a rest.



Bro, does it matter?  Not really.  I would rather see people applauding their favorite lab(s), whoever it may be, rather than putting people down, which tends to happen a LOT.  If people would stop talking shit about others every time they say something they don't agree with...and instead voice their opinions or concerns respectfully, everyone would benefit.  Look at the shitstorm this thread turned into for a little bit...and for what?  There's not a goshdamn single reason why anyone should have been pissed about this thread, yet look at what happened.  Some guys were getting pissed because I wrote about the difference between GMP approval and FDA approval, but some people will bitch about anything.  By the way, is that you in your avi?


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 9, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> since
> since when did tren become "human grade" gear ?



When? Since other countries approved it for human use. There are other countries besides the United States, but too many guys in the U.S tend to forget about everything outside of the USA. Ever hear of Parabolan, the original trenbolone. Guess what? It was "human-grade", made in France. I believe India also makes Human grade tren, as do some other countries, as well.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 9, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> since
> since when did tren become "human grade" gear ?



Also, a drug doesn't even have to be approved for human use to be human-grade.  Usually, the drugs which are human grade are approved for human use in the country where they are produced, but not always.  For example, trenbolone is not approved for human use in America, yet there were a few TRT clinics here in America a few years back that were selling trenbolone (although they were shut-down shortly thereafter).  It was made right at U.S. compounding pharmacies, which makes it human grade.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 9, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> ^^ Like Mike said earlier, it has been approved for human use in countries like France. I don't trust those dirty frenchies though.



Dirty frenchies...LOL.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> since
> since when did tren become "human grade" gear ?


I don't recall the exact year but I remember it in the early 90's for sure. Parabolan by Negma Labs. I remember the first time I saw it. I wanted those amps so bad.


----------



## independent (Feb 9, 2014)

Thailand is the perfect vacation destination, cheap gear and ladyboys.


----------



## futureMrO (Feb 9, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Thailand is the perfect vacation destination, cheap gear and ladyboys.


and no one has seen azza since


----------



## malk (Feb 9, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> I don't recall the exact year but I remember it in the early 90's for sure. Parabolan by Negma Labs. I remember the first time I saw it. I wanted those amps so bad.


Parabolan was withdrawn in the 90''s there is no pharma grade tren,and yes it was potent stuff.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 9, 2014)

malk said:


> Parabolan was withdrawn in the 90''s there is no pharma grade tren,and yes it was potent stuff.



Parabolan is not the only company to produce trenbolone.  I believe India has one, as well as few other countries...and just a few years ago U.S compounding oharmacies were making it for TRT clinics.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 9, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> since
> since when did tren become "human grade" gear ?



i see you must to be guy under 20 years old since you dont know for best old products that stop production 1997 its caled PARABOLAN!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 9, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> When? Since other countries approved it for human use. There are other countries besides the United States, but too many guys in the U.S tend to forget about everything outside of the USA. Ever hear of Parabolan, the original trenbolone. Guess what? It was "human-grade", made in France. I believe India also makes Human grade tren, as do some other countries, as well.



thanks to tell him,but as i say he is kid or jung...parabolan by negma stop production 1997! some scamemrs still sale it and stupid guys still buy it!

and guy also dont know there was also human Masteron!  long time ago...


also we talk there was in USa i think human Boldenone!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 9, 2014)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/t...u-can-t-get!?p=2496042&viewfull=1#post2496042


human gear trenbolone---parabolan










Human masteron










i am sure Dorian Yets and Arnold use it when they do shows... its why guys was so big and ripped


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 9, 2014)

gear is for fags..carry on


----------



## malk (Feb 9, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> Parabolan is not the only company to produce trenbolone.  I believe India has one, as well as few other countries...and just a few years ago U.S compounding oharmacies were making it for TRT clinics.



yes mate alpha pharma Mumbai,but lets be honest these countries don't have the same standards and
produce it for bodybuilders


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 9, 2014)

*any world GMP made gear is good for human use,better then any home make meds man!! even Animal vet gear is safer then home made!!! but as i always say everybody can take and do what he want..*


----------



## malk (Feb 9, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> Also, a drug doesn't even have to be approved for human use to be human-grade.  Usually, the drugs which are human grade are approved for human use in the country where they are produced, but not always.  For example, trenbolone is not approved for human use in America, yet there were a few TRT clinics here in America a few years back that were selling trenbolone (although they were shut-down shortly thereafter).  It was made right at U.S. compounding pharmacies, which makes it human grade.


anyway,enough of all this indian gear talk,when are you going to post something awesome like new insulin
protocols and gaining shitloads of muscle protocols!come on bro feed us the info x


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2014)

malk said:


> Parabolan was withdrawn in the 90''s there is no pharma grade tren,and yes it was potent stuff.


I know, but he asked "since when" so I responded to his question.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 9, 2014)

Boy oh boy lots of drama up in here 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 9, 2014)

malk said:


> yes mate alpha pharma Mumbai,but lets be honest these countries don't have the same standards and
> produce it for bodybuilders



This is true. The U.S and Europe are still at the top of the heap, BUT...it's not like it was 50 years ago. The rest of the world has come along, long way. The U.S is not ahead by leaps and bounds like it once was and in some ways has even fallen behind. Like WP said above, ANY human-grade GMP gear, from anywhere in the world, is produced with strict quality control. It's not like India or other modernized countries are making their pharmacy gear in someone's house. They are still made in government approved facilities, under strict GMP guidelines, and are heavily monitored by drug regulation agencies to ensure thse guiidelines are enforced. All pharm-grade gear is good.

As far as whether or not steroids are being made specifically for BB'rs, it is irrelevant.  Gear is legal in many countries, so if pharms can turn a profit selling products for performance enhancement, they will.  Even the U.S used to make steroids for BB'rs and strength athletes, such as Dianabol, which was originally produced for that very purpose.  Whether a pharm makes a steroid for burn victims or muscle growth, it is still produced with the same high standards.


----------



## SheriV (Feb 9, 2014)

WP, I think where some people get upset is when you say an UGL can't be as clean..undoubtedly there are some that aren't very clean.. we all know this and make off color jokes about it (bathtub gear/tranny urine)

I think there are a few that quality control and sanitation is a priority however.


----------



## TapDaddy (Feb 9, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> Bro, does it matter?  Not really.  I would rather see people applauding their favorite lab(s), whoever it may be, rather than putting people down, which tends to happen a LOT.  If people would stop talking shit about others every time they say something they don't agree with...and instead voice their opinions or concerns respectfully, everyone would benefit.  Look at the shitstorm this thread turned into for a little bit...and for what?  There's not a goshdamn single reason why anyone should have been pissed about this thread, yet look at what happened.  Some guys were getting pissed because I wrote about the difference between GMP approval and FDA approval, but some people will bitch about anything.  By the way, is that you in your avi?



I am not pissed at all. It would be nice to have threads with helpful info like before. It just seams like every other thread is hyping a lab. Yes that is me in the avatar.


----------



## independent (Feb 9, 2014)

SheriV said:


> WP, I think where some people get upset is when you say an UGL can't be as clean..undoubtedly there are some that aren't very clean.. we all know this and make off color jokes about it (bathtub gear/tranny urine)
> 
> I think there are a few that quality control and sanitation is a priority however.



Hes actually correct. Theres no way an ugl has the resources to produce gear like a big pharm. I dont see a ugl becoming ISO certified. Or whatever QC process they use.


----------



## SheriV (Feb 9, 2014)

I'll take that


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2014)

When you look at the equipment a major pharm lab has its light years ahead of any home operation. Even major undergrounds are steps ahead of almost all small labs. Small labs can make good gear though. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=wat...GN4jhyQHfpoDYAw&ved=0CCQQsAQ&biw=1920&bih=936


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 10, 2014)

TapDaddy said:


> I am not pissed at all. It would be nice to have threads with helpful info like before. It just seams like every other thread is hyping a lab. Yes that is me in the avatar.



You're looking great.


----------



## malk (Feb 10, 2014)

Mike,Thats a good reply mate,fair point,,can i ask all on here do pharma companys buy
There raws from china or do they make there own?all ugls from what i know get from
China and there are apparently only 3 factorys producing them,,with many sellers operating
For them for the black market,do labs like asia pharm use china raws.
And as most know raws from china including gh etc can be up and down in quality,this happens
In uk with all the best labs,from time to time...theres also a bigger problem with the heavy
Metal content in alot of these labs,shownup a longtime back in william llewellyns steroid
Books,a bigger and less talked about problem.


----------



## TapDaddy (Feb 10, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> You're looking great.



Right on bro thx


----------



## jay_steel (Feb 10, 2014)

malk said:


> Mike,Thats a good reply mate,fair point,,can i ask all on here do pharma companys buy
> There raws from china or do they make there own?all ugls from what i know get from
> China and there are apparently only 3 factorys producing them,,with many sellers operating
> For them for the black market,do labs like asia pharm use china raws.
> ...



everything the US drug companies buy comes from China and are just produced here. Theo only difference is the amount of testing that is done. They get the raws from China and conduct purity tests to see if it is with in standards. if it is not the raws are discarded and Chinas drug companies are under contract to replace their order. My buddy doesnt make gear, but he is a chemist and does allot of the testing for big pharm companies. I keep telling him to test my gear but he wont risk his job. Nothing we have any more is produced in the US. Even Chevy trucks say made in mexico some where on them lol.


----------



## s2h (Feb 10, 2014)

not all drugs sold in the US come from China..India supplies a ton of non scheduled 3 drugs too US companies..ie; t3.t4.most ancillaries etc..

there are good US UGL's..there called compound pharmacies..that's all they are..is kicked up UGL's..then again they run into some issues with sterility and non compliant processes...

i'm pretty certain Sandoz Canada produces its own raws in Canada..


----------



## afg24 (Feb 10, 2014)

s2h said:


> not all drugs sold in the US come from China..India supplies a ton of non scheduled 3 drug
> s too US companies..ie; t3.t4.most ancillaries etc..
> 
> there are good US UGL's..there called compound pharmacies..that's all they are..is kicked up UGL's..then again they run into some issues with sterility and non compliant processes...
> ...



Canada sucks man I live here everybody is brewing some sort of crap.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 13, 2014)

s2h said:


> not all drugs sold in the US come from China..India supplies a ton of non scheduled 3 drugs too US companies..ie; t3.t4.most ancillaries etc..
> 
> there are good US UGL's..there called compound pharmacies..that's all they are..is kicked up UGL's..then again they run into some issues with sterility and non compliant processes...
> 
> i'm pretty certain Sandoz Canada produces its own raws in Canada..



*
big big true!
in India plenty well know pharmacy's work meds!!!
they are best quality of meds!*


----------

